
Tracking DNS Records in Version Control - mdolah
https://medium.com/insider-inc-engineering/tracking-dns-records-in-version-control-c3807898a0a8
======
693471
This is far far too heavyweight. All you need is nsnotifyd and a script to
automatically do an AXFR and commit the zones to your source control of
choice.

